# Wiggins and Olympic bike?



## Ventruck

Sorry for the big pic, but it's the most revealing.


















Not sure about that low top tube setup functionally. Makes the HT junction look weird. I don't even know what stem he's using, and took note he's got rather simple looking alloy dropouts. Anyone got info in this bike? Is it just team-specific? A one-off?


----------



## Dan Gerous

I heard it's the Great Britain team bike for the Olympics... doesn't look good, maybe it'll be nicer in a smaller size (like one for Cav)...


----------



## jorgy

The stem looks like a carbon bento box. Ugly.


----------



## wblas3271

It looks like the British team bought their bikes from carbonzone.


----------



## gusmahler

So he goes for training rides wearing his Team Sky outfit and yellow helmet?


----------



## spade2you

Someone here should tell him he'd win more if he'd slam that stem.


----------



## roddjbrown

Man that's ugly. I'm surprised they're not on pinarellos, they're the training bikes/warm down bike for the track team


----------



## Ventruck

Dan Gerous said:


> I heard it's the Great Britain team bike for the Olympics... doesn't look good, maybe it'll be nicer in a smaller size (like one for Cav)...


Coming off that, I also wonder: do other countries have a brandless team bike?

I think coming off that case, maybe it should be considered that there should've been an International spec-bike - with all available sizes of course. Be pretty unfair to the athletes if some teams end up with garbage bikes. But of course I'm all for teams running existing proven bikes.


----------



## Oxtox

that bike is so hideous, it makes me not even notice the fugly sideburns.


----------



## cda 455

Obey the rules.


----------



## Creakyknees

Somebody needs to tell him, TdF champ or not, he's gonna get kilt if he keeps riding on the wrong side of the road like that.


----------



## MTBAlex

Omg that bike looks like it came from Walmart


----------



## vismitananda

gusmahler said:


> So he goes for training rides wearing his Team Sky outfit and yellow helmet?


I also noticed that. Is that the "Hey people, I am the TDF Champ and this is my kit. You jelly?"

His stem reminds me of a BMX stem. Fugly. ~yuck~


----------



## vismitananda

Creakyknees said:


> Somebody needs to tell him, TdF champ or not, he's gonna get kilt if he keeps riding on the wrong side of the road like that.


I think he's on the right side of the road. British people drives on the left hand side


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

Creakyknees said:


> Somebody needs to tell him, TdF champ or not, he's gonna get kilt if he keeps riding on the wrong side of the road like that.





vismitananda said:


> I think he's on the right side of the road. British people drives on the left hand side


:lol::lol::lol:



maybe he is contracted to train in that kit?
possibly? no?


----------



## MattSoutherden

So, British Cycling start a project to design a road bike and everybody slams it?

Let's think about this for a minute. Do British Cycling generally go about equipment selection in a random an haphazard way, or are they at the forefront of the technical envelope? Have they had any success with their strategy?

Also, the don't need to market and sell these bikes to anyone like Cervelo, Trek, Spesh, etc*, so they don't give a crap what you or I think they look like. Only the performance matters.



* while they are technically available to buy in order to comply with UCI regs (UK Sport - Cycling), they do not list a price, and suggest that the lead time might be quite big. ie. You can't afford it, and you might have to wait 3 years to get one.


----------



## spookyload

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe he is contracted to train in that kit?
> possibly? no?


I have seen Heinrich Hausler riding in the Freiburg area a couple times. He was wearing a Cervelo kit (when it was still cervelo). I am guessing they don't have to, but they also get as much of it as they want. If you can get great gear for free that is tailored to your needs, wouldn't you wear it too? I highly doubt you would see a pro spend their salary on riding clothing.


----------



## vismitananda

spookyload said:


> I highly doubt you would see a pro spend their salary on riding clothing.


Well, there is this "Big George" who sell his own sports clothing.


----------



## Dr_John

> Well, there is this "Big George" who sell his own sports clothing.


 Not really. Family company, started by dad, run by brother and aunt and uncle. It's not his clothing.


----------



## Dan Gerous

I thought all pro riders were wearing their team kits when training? At least, that would be the professional thing to do and some team have it in their contracts (it even got a few Astana guys called out in the media as trying to hide from doping testers by not wearing team kits a few years ago, remember 'men in black'?)... now about that lemonhead though...


----------



## MattSoutherden

spookyload said:


> I am guessing they don't have to, but they also get as much of it as they want.


They do have to. Maybe sometimes they don't, but training is part of their work as a pro bike rider, so their sponsors expect the exposure.


----------



## jlandry

"Hey Wiggins, nice Chinese-Carbon bike."


----------



## dcorn

They see me rollin', they hatin'...


----------



## Local Hero

My guess: That's some futuristic bike from 2008. Wiggo wanted to go for a ride while...

the Pinas are currently being shipped.


----------



## ziscwg

MTBAlex said:


> Omg that bike looks like it came from Walmart



Maybe, and he'd still smoke almost all of us on group ride on his Walmart bike.


----------



## qatarbhoy

Local Hero said:


> My guess: That's some futuristic bike from 2008. Wiggo wanted to go for a ride while...
> 
> the Pinas are currently being shipped.


Did Wiggo go into debt to get it?


----------



## roddjbrown

ziscwg said:


> Maybe, and he'd still smoke almost all of us on group ride on his Walmart bike.


Lol, almost? Which of us would keep up with a tdf winner?


----------



## Sylint

vismitananda said:


> I also noticed that. Is that the "Hey people, I am the TDF Champ and this is my kit. You jelly?"
> 
> His stem reminds me of a BMX stem. Fugly. ~yuck~


contractual. That's the same as a sales rep wearing a logo'd polo.

You'll see guys who transfer teams wearing their old kit until the end of the year, even on training rides with the new team due to contracts not running out yet requiring them to wear the kit when on the bike.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

The frame is meh. But I don't understand the stem. That can't be a "new" find in terms of tech. So I would wonder what is the benefit for this one race and why it's not used on the pro circuit...


----------



## spookyload

The fork dropouts are very interesting. They have a forward offset at the bottom. 

As for the stem, I assume that is where he puts extra food so when Froome "eats his lunch" Wiggo has something left to snack on.


----------



## Sylint

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> The frame is meh. But I don't understand the stem. That can't be a "new" find in terms of tech. So I would wonder what is the benefit for this one race and why it's not used on the pro circuit...


LOOK ran something similar on the Cofidis bikes this tour.


----------



## qatarbhoy

That's the standard fugly Look stem. The Wiggo one takes fugly to the next level.


----------



## superjesus

Bars and stem look integrated in the second picture. Maybe he just really likes those bars.


----------



## erj549

For what is presumably a $10k plus one-off frame, it seems like they could have come up with a design that doesn't make me throw up a little bit in my mouth every time I look at it. Doesn't Britain have some decent bike manufacturers who are capable of making non-shitty-looking bikes? Or would it be so wrong to slap some British flag decals on a Pinarello?


----------



## roddjbrown

erj549 said:


> For what is presumably a $10k plus one-off frame, it seems like they could have come up with a design that doesn't make me throw up a little bit in my mouth every time I look at it. Doesn't Britain have some decent bike manufacturers who are capable of making non-shitty-looking bikes? Or would it be so wrong to slap some British flag decals on a Pinarello?


You could stop looking at it?

I was certain the Pinarello deal with the pro and track team would include the road team. I'm sure like the track bikes it's something secretive that'll be destroyed after the tour. But jeeez, it looks like something I made aged 12 of painted cardboard


----------



## davidka

Has it occured to anyone that shrinking the frame brings aero and stiffness benefit? There has never been a good reason to have stems that angle downward except to correct the handlebar height on a frame that was built too tall for it's rider. If he wins on a solo break everyone will want one of these...


----------



## gusmahler

MattSoutherden said:


> They do have to. Maybe sometimes they don't, but training is part of their work as a pro bike rider, so their sponsors expect the exposure.


But people don't see their training rides.

You'd expect Lebron James to attend official team practices in his Heat jersey or warm-ups. But if he's just at the gym working out, I don't think he'd be required to wear Heat clothing.


----------



## gusmahler

The rest of the GB team trains in the GB kit instead:


----------



## spookyload

Why is the Great Britain team wearing US Postal kits?


----------



## CabDoctor

spookyload said:


> Why is the Great Britain team wearing US Postal kits?


WordPerfect Kits. Get it right:thumbsup:


----------



## Ventruck

davidka said:


> Has it occured to anyone that shrinking the frame brings aero and stiffness benefit?


Oh does it? Is an upward angled stem aero too? 

Design-wise I'm pretty sure having the toptube and downtube meet right at the headtube is a stronger junction than having them first meet as a single, angled member that finishes at the headtube.



gusmahler said:


> You'd expect Lebron James to attend official team practices in his Heat jersey or warm-ups. But if he's just at the gym working out, I don't think he'd be required to wear Heat clothing.


He's required to wear Nike clothing as sponsored.


----------



## vismitananda

Damn that kit really reminds me of USPS.IMHO the World Champions jersey last year was better.

Well, I think it's really wrong to mark PINARELLO bikes w/ British flags. It's like Britain invades Italy.


----------



## roddjbrown

vismitananda said:


> Damn that kit really reminds me of USPS.IMHO the World Champions jersey last year was better.
> 
> Well, I think it's really wrong to mark PINARELLO bikes w/ British flags. It's like Britain invades Italy.


Welcome to corporate reality. GBR is wearing Adidas kits too - is that wrong? Should Adidas only do German equipment, Nike only do American, Kappa only do Italian (yep, scraping the barrel) and the remaining countries have to ask their mums to get the sewing machines out?


----------



## vismitananda

roddjbrown said:


> Welcome to corporate reality. GBR is wearing Adidas kits too - is that wrong? Should Adidas only do German equipment, Nike only do American, Kappa only do Italian (yep, scraping the barrel) and the remaining countries have to ask their mums to get the sewing machines out?



Yeah! I know what's International Branding is. I was just trying to say that It would be nicer, if the riders will ride their respective "bike brand". Like Trek for Americans, Pinas for Italians, Orbea for Spanish, etc.

And oh, one more thing. Girls should be in the "Kitchen" not doing any mechanical stuff.


----------



## erj549

davidka said:


> Has it occured to anyone that shrinking the frame brings aero and stiffness benefit? There has never been a good reason to have stems that angle downward except to correct the handlebar height on a frame that was built too tall for it's rider. If he wins on a solo break everyone will want one of these...


Damn, somebody should tell Cervelo that they've been doing it all wrong with their oversized aero tubing. What they need to do is shrink everything into little sticks of carbon fiber, because that's where the real aerodynamics are. Imagine how fast they'll be once they get that figured out!


----------



## qatarbhoy

erj549 said:


> Damn, somebody should tell Cervelo that they've been doing it all wrong with their oversized aero tubing. What they need to do is shrink everything into little sticks of carbon fiber, because that's where the real aerodynamics are. Imagine how fast they'll be once they get that figured out!


NB he said shrinking the frame, not the tubing.


----------



## yurl

spookyload said:


> Why is the Great Britain team wearing US Postal kits?


David Cameron's austerity measures.


----------



## SingleSpeedScott

The bike was designed to meet a set criteria of weight, aerodynamics and stiffness, not some bodies idea of style. Form follows function as they say.


----------



## Sylint

gusmahler said:


> But people don't see their training rides.
> 
> You'd expect Lebron James to attend official team practices in his Heat jersey or warm-ups. But if he's just at the gym working out, I don't think he'd be required to wear Heat clothing.


People do see them though. There's a difference between a cyclst out on public roads in areas that tend to be cycling haven's, and Lebron going to the team workout facility.

Just a few days ago someone posted a picture of Ryder Hesjadal and David Zabriskie out for a ride on the same route they were on.


----------



## davidka

erj549 said:


> Damn, somebody should tell Cervelo that they've been doing it all wrong with their oversized aero tubing. What they need to do is shrink everything into little sticks of carbon fiber, because that's where the real aerodynamics are. Imagine how fast they'll be once they get that figured out!


Where do you see shrunken tubing on the bike in the photos? The frame is smaller than a traditional frame achieving the same fit.

FWIW, If Cervelo or anyone else could figure out how to make little tiny aero sections that were stiff, strong, and lightweight enough then that's exactly what they'd do. Ever see the wings of a sailplane? The less stuff you have to push through the air, the less drag you create.

Ventruck-"Oh does it? Is an upward angled stem aero too?"

I honestly don't know if trading head tube length for stem rise has any aero benefit but I strongly believe that the more compact frame that results is stiffer, stronger and lighter weight as you point out. By shrinking the head tube perhaps the result is a still-flat TT and a more compact rear triangle too? That could result in secondary aero benefit.


----------



## MAICOMETAL

Outside the box thinker, Graeme Obree, built it using an umbrella, IKEA kitchen utensils and Scottish inginuity....


----------



## 55x11

Creakyknees said:


> Somebody needs to tell him, TdF champ or not, he's gonna get kilt if he keeps riding on the wrong side of the road like that.


Ha! best comment yet, by far!

one of advantages of winning the tour, you can make your own rules as to what constitutes fashionable.


----------



## CabDoctor

You guys do realize that this simple a road going version of their track frame and handlebars that already have a GAZILLION medals, both Olympic and world cup.


----------



## CabDoctor




----------



## CabDoctor

If it's stiff enough for Chris Hoy..........


----------



## CabDoctor




----------



## Ventruck

CabDoctor said:


> You guys do realize that this simple a road going version of their track frame and handlebars that already have a GAZILLION medals, both Olympic and world cup.


Ah finally, some more info on the bike. Well I guess that makes sense, especially for Wiggins.

The track frame (Metron MK3) and the road frames are available. Don't know the price though, and the pictured road frame is an older generation. Can't imagine it being cheap solely because of limited production volume. Handlebars and fork are available too but interestingly are set with a 1" steerer. 
UK Sport - Cycling


----------



## Rich_Racer

*This man won the Tour de France . . .*

. . . he can wear whatever he wants!


----------



## Mike T.

Here's an article on the UK Wiggo Olympic bike -

Bradley Wiggins UKSI Olympic bike | Latest News | Cycling Weekly


----------



## lemonlime

Mike T. said:


> Here's an article on the UK Wiggo Olympic bike -
> 
> Bradley Wiggins UKSI Olympic bike | Latest News | Cycling Weekly


Interesting that the pictured bike has the DA7800 crank arms.

Where will they mount a computer?


----------



## roddjbrown

And another article British Cycling's Olympic Road Bikes | Boulder Report | Bicycling.com


----------



## MattSoutherden

lemonlime said:


> Interesting that the pictured bike has the DA7800 crank arms.


Because it has an SRM.


----------



## Mike T.

lemonlime said:


> Where will they mount a computer?


I'm sure in the Olympic road race, ride stats are the last thing they're interested in. They probably have a powermeter head unit hidden somewhere on (or in) the bike.


----------



## JSR

lemonlime said:


> Where will they mount a computer?


 They'll put it in the stealthy helicopter hovering over Box Hill. There will be encrypted RF communication between the bikes and the helicopter. Inside the helicopter Chris Boardman will be perched at a console of knobs and dials, hair jutting out at odd angles, laughing maniacally. 

On the ninth lap of Box Hill boardman gets seious, twisting a big knob steadily and relentless until it reaches 11. Meanwhile, as the peloton heads for the Mall, team GB is seen in an organized TTT, shattering the field. When Boardman punches the red button Cavendish explodes off the front leaving the remaining competition with WTF looks at one another.

JSR


----------



## Mike T.

JSR said:


> On the ninth lap of Box Hill boardman gets seious, twisting a big knob steadily and relentless until it reaches 11.


Why don’t they just make ten higher and make ten be the top number and make that a little higher?


----------



## BacDoc

Mike T. said:


> Why don’t they just make ten higher and make ten be the top number and make that a little higher?


Well its like Niles (lead guitar-Spinal Tap) says most amplifiers have a nob that goes to 10 right? You see my amplifier I had custom made goes to 11, so obviously 11 is louder than 10. Get it?


----------



## Mike T.

BacDoc said:


> Well its like Niles (lead guitar-Spinal Tap) says most amplifiers have a nob that goes to 10 right? You see my amplifier I had custom made goes to 11, so obviously 11 is louder than 10. Get it?


Actually, his name was Nigel. My paraphrased quote zinged right over your head. Get it?


----------



## Ventruck

Cool articles. The pics on CyclingWeekly really emphasize how ugly the bike is apart from the front profile. If you look closely the weave isn't the expected 3K finish. Save for the O.Symetric ring, I would be curious to try the bike.


----------



## gusmahler

Apparently Wiggins is involved in the Opening Ceremonies. Can any of you non-Americans let us in on what his role is, considering we can't see it for hours?

In other cycling news, I've heard the track cyclist, Sir Chris Hoy will be carrying the flag for Great Britain during the ceremonies.


----------



## Mike T.

gusmahler said:


> Apparently Wiggins is involved in the Opening Ceremonies. Can any of you non-Americans let us in on what his role is, considering we can't see it for hours?


Yes, it's confirmed that he will provide the opening profanities and is scheduled to repeat the comment he made when the Queen sent him the congratulatory message after his Tour win - "**** the Queen!"

Read the last paragraph here -

Tour triumph still sinking in for Wiggins


----------



## Ventruck

K so apparently this bike sucked ass.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Ventruck said:


> K so apparently this bike sucked ass.


It's because they lost all the aero benefits by sticking the SRM head inches above that handlebar...


----------



## russd32

That's the new Dengfu frame


----------



## Cobaltss_King

Family company, started by dad, run by brother and aunt and uncle. It's not his clothing.


----------



## vismitananda

Cobaltss_King said:


> Family company, started by dad, run by brother and aunt and uncle. It's not his clothing.


Well, they are still using his last name. Do they? 

It make sense


----------



## Ridin'Sorra

Aren't high profile British Aerospace companies like Rolls Royce and BAE and even UK government agencies like the RAF involved in the development of this bike and/or components?


----------



## roddjbrown

Ridin'Sorra said:


> Aren't high profile British Aerospace companies like Rolls Royce and BAE and even UK government agencies like the RAF involved in the development of this bike and/or components?


I think it's car companies as well. Boardman rode a Lotus bike, I would presume Maclaren work on the GB one given their recent experience with the Venge etc.


----------



## Rick Draper

roddjbrown said:


> I think it's car companies as well. Boardman rode a Lotus bike, I would presume Maclaren work on the GB one given their recent experience with the Venge etc.


I would imagine McLaren are signed exclusively to Specialized and Mercedes are probably exclusive to ENVE.


----------



## Ventruck

Ventruck said:


> K so apparently this bike sucked ass.


K so apparently this bike is good for TT's.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra

Ventruck said:


> K so apparently this bike is good for TT's.


One trick pony


----------



## danl1

Creakyknees said:


> he's gonna get kilt ...


 
Maybe that's what he's hoping for, though I though he was married. NTTAWWT.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

View attachment 261932


almost the same bike???


----------

